# Longshot...  Can anyone date this Minox Film Cartridge???



## Survivalguy (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello everyone

I know its a long shot but can anyone date this Minox film cartridge??  It was found in a WW2 mapcase that held some escape maps.  Completely sterile no markings other then some numbers.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2020)

This page might help you.....   Film - Minox 8x11 Accessories


----------



## Survivalguy (Oct 23, 2020)

That helped very much.  Thank you for taking the time to add that link.  Greatly appreciated


----------

